# We'll miss you...



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I just had to say goodbye to someone that I knew very well (since I was born actually). He passed away in a terrible accident. To Brad Gatton...you will be missed. Prayers be with your family.


http://www.record-bee.com/Stories/0,1413,255%7E26901%7E3075666,00.html?search=filter

http://www.record-bee.com/Stories/0,1413,255%7E26901%7E3077071,00.html?search=filter

http://www.record-bee.com/Stories/0,1413,255~26901~3084328,00.html


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

it is hard to lose a loved one. my heart goes out to you and all whose lives he touched.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Gee, must be hard for you fellas, RIP out there!! sorry to hear this


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

"The death of someone we know always reminds us that we are still alive - perhaps for some purpose which we ought to re-examine." ~Mignon McLaughlin

Thats always helped me through things


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I feel quite a bit better about it today. I was upset yesterday because I couldn't go to the funeral...they live about 11 hours away. I'm sure it will work out somehow, I just feel bad for his family, they hve 2 girls my age and 11 & 8 year old boys.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss, he seems like a great guy, my thoughts are with you.


----------

